# Harlequin rasbora lifespan?



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

What's the lifespan of harlequin rasboras? I have 6 that I have had for 4 years and they show no signs of passing soon. Just wondering because I want more fish, but don't want to overstock my tank. Not trying to sound mean to my fish  Thanks.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I kept those fish for the longest time. I think they live about 6 years. Very hardy little things.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Most tetra like fish that size get around 5-7 years old. The bigger the fish, the older they get. Some exceptions like killifish and ramirezi for example which have a way shorter life span. Most L-numbers get older.

You can always increase the lifespan by keeping the fish on cooler (within their tolerance range) temperatures. They just age slower that way (umzz.. would this work with humans too?).


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

Keep in mind that the average aquarium owner gets less than 1 year average on any of his fish. But these numbers are saved deeply by the fact that the average fish sold in a pet store does not last 4 months. 

Yes the 4 to 7 range sound about right for these fish provided you know what your doing. I would not be surprised if someone even got closer to 10 years on these little fish. 

I know I have gotten 12 years out of some Cardinal Tetras which used to shock people when they saw their size. That was a low tech 105 gallon planted tank. 13" X 72" and 26" tall. Would do 20 % water changes bi-weekly with pure R.O. Water. Never added any fertilizers etc. other than the fish food.


----------

